# 85 720 problems



## ta2ed (Nov 11, 2012)

so i just spent about 4 hours rebuilding the cab on my 720 it was in dire need of a rebuild. but now im having an issue of it not wanting to idle at all. not only that but if i give it throttle it just bogs and dies.. i cant figure it out. ive searched all over the net to help find the issue. can anyone shed some light on this problem for me?


----------

